# Where can I buy a Scaller roller bridge in Canada?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Stewmac will ship for either $15 (1 to 4 weeks - huh?), or $30 for 1 to 3 days.

I'd just rather get it here, if possible.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

How about a Wilkinson? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHROME-WILKINSON-ROLLER-BRIDGE-FOR-ELECTRIC-GUITAR-/400658914819

That outfit, bezdez, deal from somewhere here in northern Ontario, just through ebay I think.
Maybe search out your particular choice, they may have it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Contact Charles at electric mojo, he has access to anything that all parts sell.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

The Canadian distributor never has these in stock (or much else of the Schaller stuff). Personally, I don't like roller bridges. You're better off with a properly cut nut and saddles. If you feel that tuning stability needs improving, I suggest graphtech saddles. I've installed them on trem equipped TOM guitars and have had no complaints.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

LydianGuitars said:


> The Canadian distributor never has these in stock (or much else of the Schaller stuff). Personally, I don't like roller bridges. You're better off with a properly cut nut and saddles. If you feel that tuning stability needs improving, I suggest graphtech saddles. I've installed them on trem equipped TOM guitars and have had no complaints.


He wants it to use with a bigsby.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> How about a Wilkinson? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/CHROME-WILKINSON-ROLLER-BRIDGE-FOR-ELECTRIC-GUITAR-/400658914819
> 
> That outfit, bezdez, deal from somewhere here in northern Ontario, just through ebay I think.
> Maybe search out your particular choice, they may have it.


You can order direct from Bezdez 

All the info you need is in this old thread. Also some interesting posts. 

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?46067-Upset-at-Bezdez&highlight=Bezdez

Cheers

Dave


----------

